# Losing your job...Visa questions



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

I recently lost my job due to having my project cancelled and other issues above my pay grade. I had already been searching having seen the writing on the wall but as with all things UAE the process is slow. My rent is already paid through Dec-31 so figure I will give it at least till then

My understanding is that I will get a 30 day grace period after my employment period ends. I have been told by some that this is longer if I resign, but I cannot find anything that confirms that. After that I can either be responsible for a daily fine or do a visa run and come back on a tourist visa.

My question is what about all those things I needed my visa to get? Bank accounts, drivers license, etc. Can I keep all that active if I come back on a tourist visa?

If anyone knows I would appreciate the help

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes you can keep all those active. The only problem you may have is when it comes to renewing them when they expire, or setting up new accounts/cards as you would need a valid visa. I would recommend doing visa runs to Hatta in the mean time. TYhis happened to me in 2009 and although at time it has been a struggle I am glad I stuck with it.


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently lost my job due to having my project cancelled and other issues above my pay grade. I had already been searching having seen the writing on the wall but as with all things UAE the process is slow. My rent is already paid through Dec-31 so figure I will give it at least till then
> 
> ...


Has your visa already been cancelled? If you are on good terms with your ex-employer, perhaps you can convince them to keep your visa active till december. 

If that fails - you have 30 days from the day your visa is cancelled to exit the country, after which they charge you AED 100 for the first day and AED 25 for every subsequent day overstayed which they'll make you pay when you try to leave the country! - Oh and the grace is the same even if you resign. Your best bet is to do the visa run - as bigjimbo said - you can keep everything active for now and might face issues if you try to renew your apt lease/car registration without a visa.

Good Luck!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Your employer may tell your bank that you are leaving and the bank might freeze your account, especially if you have any credit cards or loans. To be on the safe side take the bulk of your money out and just leave a small amount in. Also take copies of your visa before it is cancelled. Very useful for renewing things like your post box or DEWA etc . If you don't have a po box already get one before you leave as you won't be able to use your employers anymore.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the information everyone it is greatly appreciated. Especially the reminder about the PO Box as I had forgot about that and all my mail does currently go to work. I think border runs make the most sense after my grace period. I was advised early here to always be debt free and cash positive so should not have an issue with my accounts even after my employer informs that the auto-deposit will be stopping, but will make sure I have plenty of cash on hand just in case.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It doesn't matter if you have no debt. The accounts will still be frozen by the bank for a certain time period while they determine if you have any outstanding debt. This put a few of my friends in a nasty position. 

Wire almost everything you have in your home bank account and plan to live off that until everything gets sorted out. 




fcjb1970 said:


> Thanks for the information everyone it is greatly appreciated. Especially the reminder about the PO Box as I had forgot about that and all my mail does currently go to work. I think border runs make the most sense after my grace period. I was advised early here to always be debt free and cash positive so should not have an issue with my accounts even after my employer informs that the auto-deposit will be stopping, but will make sure I have plenty of cash on hand just in case.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

TallyHo said:


> It doesn't matter if you have no debt. The accounts will still be frozen by the bank for a certain time period while they determine if you have any outstanding debt. This put a few of my friends in a nasty position.
> 
> Wire almost everything you have in your home bank account and plan to live off that until everything gets sorted out.


I concur. I've just resigned from my job and was advised by my ex-employer to clear out my account as regardless of whether I had any debts or not (I don't have any debts), the bank would freeze my account and it can take up to 2 months to get them to unfreeze it. 

I don't have 2 months to wait around and battle it out with the bank (they're bad enough when you're in the UAE - I'm sure from abroad it will be an even bigger nightmare!), so I closed the account and my employer will be transferring my final salary to my bank account back home.

Don't close the account if you do not have to but also do not leave all your savings in there - just leave the bare minimum that's required to keep the account open.


----------

